# rank badge placement question



## Lil_T (18 Feb 2009)

The boy got his first "promotion"  to LAC.  Is my memory correct that the rank badge goes midway between the shoulder and elbow?  It's been a LONG time since I was an air cadet.


----------



## rwgill (18 Feb 2009)

Try here:

http://www.cadets.net/support/cato-oaic/intro_e.asp?cato=55-04

There doesn't appear to be any specific measurement though ???


----------



## Lil_T (18 Feb 2009)

thanks - that's what I thought.


----------

